# Charging your Nokia mobile phone using a Rs.10 currency note



## aritrap (Dec 1, 2007)

If you want to know how to charge your Nokia phone with a Rs.10 currency note, 
visit: *mobilomania.rediffiland.com/scripts/xanadu_diary_view.php?postId=1196506538

I have not tried it. Guys, plz try it and let me know if it works or not.


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

rubbish


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 1, 2007)

^^^ Don't bother  Thats bull$hit!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2007)

*piece of bull$hit - replace $ with Rs.10/-*

I have a better way: charge your nokia phone via armpit hair.

get real. electricity from ink and paper. bah humbug!


----------



## New (Dec 1, 2007)

Old news...


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 1, 2007)

wat a big bullSHIT rubbish thing.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 1, 2007)

i guess theres no logic behind it.. otherwise we Indians are pretty awesome when it comes to such JUGAADS- we'd have been using these notes instead of electricity as well


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

> I have a better way: charge your nokia phone via armpit hair.


Oh nooo! Not armpit hair! Aaaaaaaah!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: piece of bull$hit - replace $ with Rs.10/-*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I have a better way: charge your nokia phone via armpit hair



it won't smell too good


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 1, 2007)

not fare


----------



## Pathik (Dec 1, 2007)

Utterly Butterly Bullsh1t


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 1, 2007)

Rofl.......


----------



## bhutanesedude (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow....To Bullshits....This forum seems to be coming up with lots of Bullshits....


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 1, 2007)

maybe he is trying to say....

Charging Nokia Phone Costs Rs 10 or $


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

It will work, you'll never need to recharge your phone ever, coz it will short circuit and that will be last time your phone works. Which moron found this idea?


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 1, 2007)

aritrap, u need to shut your trap...


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

^^Hey dude. He said he doesn't know whether it works or not. I guess he has his answer now...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep, plz don't be rude to the guy 

Time to close the thread, eh? Dear mods... we need you guys!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 2, 2007)

@apoorva, chill man. It's not the @aritrap's problem, but he should have used some common sense before posting it.


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 7, 2007)

well.. the only time a ten rupee note helped me charge my phone, was in a remote railway station in mp... had forgotten my charger and was expecting a very important call... gave a chai walla ten bucks and he got me a charger and also showed my a power point.. luckily the train was stranded there for thirty mins...


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2007)

Man.. what was that.. JOke on a joke ...what else we can say this .. charging phone from Rs.10 or 100 note.. and that guy is having that proudly on his blog.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey.....I never thot that IT Freaks would change to Chalie Chaplin.....Well.....I hope we will get more jokes like thise to read in coming days,..Gud job man...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 7, 2007)

Superb news please post more like this.i am very bored


----------

